# Tachyum™, Prodigy and FreeBSD



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2022)

<https://www.tachyum.com/resources/software/#os-kernels-and-distro-tools-freebsd>

Tachyum Successfully Runs FreeBSD in Prodigy Ecosystem; Expands Open-Source OS Support | Tachyum (press release)

https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/twwrhi/-/
Tachyum Gets FreeBSD Running On Their Prodigy ISA Emulation Platform For AI / HPC - Phoronix | comments
Partners & Associations | Tachyum


----------

